# Historical Fiction



## stereomuse (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anybody know any good historical fiction books or authors? Im quite the history buff and want to expand my reading a bit. So, if anyone knows any good, accurate historical fiction, please recomend it to me.


----------



## Hodge (Sep 25, 2005)

_Pastwatch: The Redemption of Christopher Columbus_ – Orson Scott Card


A bit unconventional in terms of historical fiction, because the alternate history comes about from the actions of people in the future, but it's cool nonetheless. And fairly plausible.


----------



## Greyrost (Sep 25, 2005)

Sunne in Splendour by Sharon Kay Penman, and the books on the Plantagenets by Thomas B. Costain. If you're into English history and the War of the Roses.


----------



## Chrispian (Sep 25, 2005)

I went to a local book signing and got to meet Scott Oden who wrote "Men of Bronze" and I highly recommend it. Scott's a really nice guy but the book is pretty brutal, I loved it!


----------



## Porphyry (Sep 30, 2005)

Emm, depends on the time period & the typed of fiction you are looking to read. 

Morgan Llweleyn (Celtic- Early A.D.) or Colleen McCulloch (Roman prinmarily. There's also a book called "The Conpiracy"(apologies, don't recall the author's name, it's been too long since I read it) about Rome during the reign of Nero. Damn good book though.) are quite interesting reads, but Umberto Eco's "In the Name Of the Rose" (Dark Ages) is by far my fave read. Norman Mailer's "Ancient Evenings" or W. Smith's "River God" (Egypt). Shoot, even a few of Somerst Maugham's books might apply (The Moon & Sixpence (about Gaugin) or Catalina)- Anthony Burgess's "The Witches of Loudon" (Mostly not fictional, mostly taken from the more officeial Church & city records of the day) ... There are always the more classic period pieces as well, though technically not historical fiction when written- time has sort of lent that to them as well. (Dickens, Hugo, Dumas, Twain- the ilk.)  S.P. Somtow's "The Shattered Horse" (post Trojan War) ... *shrugs*

I am something of an arm-chair historian myself, as well as I read ALOT.

Hope this helps.

Peace,
Po


----------



## Stewart (Oct 1, 2005)

Any of Umberto Eco's novels.


----------



## stereomuse (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks alot! Yeah, I'm actually trying to find some stuff on The War of the Roses. Mainly because George rr Martin said that that was some of his inspiration for _A Song of Ice and Fire_. But I'd also like to check out anything from the Rennaisance or medieval time period and back. All of that interests me, weather it be about war, natural disaster, art, anything... Thanks for all the selections I'll be sure to look into it.


----------



## mdemanatee (Jan 19, 2006)

I enjoyed the Other Boleyn Girl by Phillipa Gregory. It's definatly fiction. It was a lot of fun to read though. Another book by her I enjoyed was the Queen's Fool.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 19, 2006)

Northwest Passage by Kenneth Roberts or anything by Kenneth Roberts... Probably one of the best researched authors in history.


----------



## Arin (Jan 24, 2006)

I really enjoyed _The Good Earth_ by Pearl S. Buck. The book was like the life it portrayed---simple, slow and steadily paced, yet with lots of meaningful instances. I thought it was really interesting. Some people might be bored with the seemingly drab prose, but it packs a lot of stuff into very un-lavish writing.


----------



## Kane (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd recommend Quo Vadis, but every time I try to read it I get crosseyed.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 25, 2006)

Pilgrim Heart by Borrks Carver - http://www.prairie-sky-press.com


----------



## TsuTseQ (Jan 25, 2006)

If you like unusual historical fiction, I would recommend Emma Donoghue. She also includes endnotes explaining the historical background for her tales.


----------



## The Thing (Jan 25, 2006)

I really enjoyed the first three books of Conn Iggulden's Emperor series. I have yet to read the fourth, and last part. It is the story of Julius Ceaser and his friendship with Brutus. Really good book.

Another good book is The Empire of Darkness by Christian Jacq. It's about an ancient Egyption princess who forms a rebellion.


----------



## Sindy (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello!

There are tons of historical fiction books, which are really worth reading. Everything depends on your personal preferences. 

If you are interested in the history of Ancient Greece and Rome, I recommend you to read "Spartacus" by Howard Fast or Robert Grave's "Cladius" as an alternative. Mary Renault's "The king must die" leaves nodody indifferent. 

If you want to get to know more about the American revolution than you better read something like Howart Fast's " The last frontier". To learn more on World War I read W. Faulkner's "The sound and the fury" or "As I lay dying", James Carroll's "An American requiem" is also a good reading. 

Wish you to choose something pleasant to read!


----------



## Stewart (Feb 15, 2006)

Sindy said:
			
		

> To learn more on World War I read W. Faulkner's "The sound and the fury" or "As I lay dying"


 
I don't think you can class these as historical fiction give that World War I was about ten years gone around their publication; it would be seen as contemporary. It's like calling Charles Dickens an author of historical fiction.

Nice choices, though.


----------



## bane (Feb 18, 2006)

Read Gates of Fire by Steven Pressfield, about the Spartans stand at Thermopyale... great stuff!


----------

